# Cleair aquatics



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

I am thinkin of purchasing the big tank brande Cleair aquatics. Does anyone have one? And can review it here. Thanks


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Interesting. Had to google them. They appear to be a relatively new importer of acrylics via China. Interesting products and I would imagine would / should be priced aggressively. What size tank are you looking for? Just curious.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I see that one of the sponsours Paul's Aquarium carry them


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Island Pets is a big distributor of them. The quality and the look of the tanks are superb.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

From what Ive seen and my opinion. They are neat looking but that's about it. The filter systems are not capable of keeping up with a well stocked tank. Most have bubbles systems that are cheezy. They have neat digital timers but who needs a super fancy timer it just drives up the price which is outrageous for the amount of gallons you get. Not my cup of tea. Im more into natural looking tanks rather than novelty ( if that's the right word) Just my opinion 

If someone has one setup awesome. Post a picture Id enjoy seeing it.

IPU has them
Pauls in surrey has lots, a few setup to show you them in action
Aquariums west has a bunch too

EDIT: After just looking at their webpage and noticing none of the tank have real pictures and they don't mention filtration. Im even Less impressed. It reminds me of the reality show tanked. Amazing acrylic tanks but cheezy fake reefs and poor filtration.


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

hey i appreciate the honest opinion. I saw a few came with sump, which I think can be customized to your liking in terms of filtration. I am going to check them out first before I buy. thanks for the tips.


----------

